# Boeing Dream Lifter: 747-LCF



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Attached is the Boeing Dream Lifter now painted. The LCF is to be used to ship oversized 787 parts for final assembly in Everett, Washington.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Interesting. Cant wait to see the 787 either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

bit of an ugly brute, if you ask me the hump should've extended forward to come over the cockpit, how does she open then? nose swings off to the side doesn't it?.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah that would of looked better, that is how the other 747 Cargo's opened so I would assume so.... Look forward to seeing the Dreamliner.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

wont be a patch on the looks of a 757 though!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

You got that right Lanc. Love the long legs of a 757. Terrible plane to fly in though.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like AirBus Beluga


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep. Same purpose.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2007)

It is a purpose built aircraft and I am sure that after the 787s have been built and there is no need for this thing it will end up in a museum some where.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Not likely. Look at the Super Guppies. Besides, outside cargo will likely support the handful of aircraft in some fashion post 787. Be it next generation aircraft production or private 135 operators.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

there must be some freight company that can make use of them?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Eventually. The Guppy and Super Guppy made quite a name for itself. Even hauling Franco-German Airbus parts.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

christ that must need one hell of a hinge!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it is one hell of an ugly aircraft.

I would be so afraid the hinges would fail and the nose would open up in flight. Hightly unlikely though with all the wind.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it is one hell of an ugly aircraft.
> 
> I would be so afraid the hinges would fail and the nose would open up in flight. Hightly unlikely though with all the wind.



That it is - but function over form!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

adler do you agree with me and gnomey that she'd look better if the hump went right over the cockpit?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Might have had something to do with the nose gear or the pressure bulkhead load analysis. Just a guess though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

It would look a bit like an A-380 if they had done it though...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

And that would be ugly.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2007)

It is already ugly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

the A380? surely not


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ugly is as Ugly does. Both are Extemely ugly. A beautiful big plane? Bristol Brabazon.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting choice of a beautiful A/C Matt.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 15, 2007)

I also like the Brabazon - it has that very positive look about the future
that some post-war designs had. It had the most unusual engine layout
of any multi-engine aircraft, with two big Bristol Centaurus (if memory serves)
set at angles to the propeller centerline, and each engine drove one of the
concentric propellers independantly of the other engine. That just had to be
a gear box nightmare!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

[okay at the risk of insulting my UK friends]

Only the they could make the He-177 coupled transmission nightmare worse. 

Oiy. Ow bout we couple ese props with twin turbines, but...wait fo' it... mount 'em 45 degreess off cen'er line. Brilliant!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

phew, good thing we had some of the world's greatest engineers to pull it off hey


----------



## pete79 (Jan 17, 2007)

New to this forum so Hi. The 747-LCF does not open at the front but at the rear. The aircraft has a swing zone installed aft of sta 2000 so the whole tail swings open on two hinges located on the port side.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

that's quite novel for a design like this!


----------



## bomber (Mar 23, 2007)

You might be interested in this image of the dreamliner engine.


----------

